# Do bays have stripes?



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Slowly but surely I'm cleaning Cookie up. Under the grime I have managed to get off her so far I found these stripes. Do bays have these stripes?

I apologize for the quality of the pics, easier for me to carry my iPod then my big camera lol and I hope they aren't huge I'm uploading them using my iPod too.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hmm, that's interesting. I'm no expert in coloring, but it could just be the appy shining through? Or a dun with tiger stripes?


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Is she registered bay? Because to me she looks like a dun or red dun.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

No she's registered dun but I wasn't sure and after posting some pics of her the general consensus was bay. She's lighter in person than the pics show.

When I found the stripes today I thought it odd but I'm not all that knowledgeable when it comes to anything bit basic horse colors. but then I thought duns had to have the dorsal stripe as well?

I'm excited to see what she'll look like when she's put some meat on and in the summer after she sheds these woolies!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She looks like a bay-dun/dun to me.

Also be aware that appaloosa coloring genes can and will mess with how a color looks. I believe Eastowest has a stud, or pictures of a stud, that does not look like what his genes say he should.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

LOL that would figure!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks like dun markings for sure. He has the shoulder strips as well as zebra stripes on his legs.If it werent for the blanket, he'd probably have the dorsal as well.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

She does have some dark on her spine, but it's not constant and I think it's spots. Of course, I can't tell what are spots and what's a scab or rain rot yet *sigh* I'll see eventually though lol.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry i called _her_ a he lol my bad!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> Sorry i called _her_ a he lol my bad!


**** it's fine! I have no idea what to _call_ her full stop!!:lol:


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

I would say she's a bay dun. If you really want to know, get her tested.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

CinderEve said:


> No she's registered dun but I wasn't sure and after posting some pics of her the general consensus was bay. She's lighter in person than the pics show.
> 
> When I found the stripes today I thought it odd but I'm not all that knowledgeable when it comes to anything bit basic horse colors. but then I thought duns had to have the dorsal stripe as well?
> 
> I'm excited to see what she'll look like when she's put some meat on and in the summer after she sheds these woolies!



The stripes and leg barring are a dead give away to her being a dun. The darkness of the mane and tail also suggests to me that she likely has a dorsal stripe somewhere. Appaloosa coloring can do some funny things to horses base color.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Maybe as she gets more cleaned up it'll be easier to tell. I wish it was warm so I could give her a bath!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

I also see lots of face shading which is another dun characteristic. Does she have any cobwebbing on her face? Also, her overall color (the sort-of-creamy coloring) looks pretty dun to me. Any shed out pics?


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah she does have what I considered roaning on her face. Here's a pic:










No shed out pics yet as I only got her Thursday but I'm excited for Spring!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

QHDragon said:


> The stripes and leg barring are a dead give away to her being a dun. The darkness of the mane and tail also suggests to me that she likely has a dorsal stripe somewhere. Appaloosa coloring can do some funny things to horses base color.


No it's not. It could easily be counter shading. I would definitely agree that her color itself does not look dun, it looks bay. And the stripes could be counter shading. This is a bay Arab with sooty causing counter shading and making him appear to have classic dun markings:



















You would have to have her tested to ever TRULY know if she's dun or bay with counter shading. The Appaloosa genes can really throw you off as well.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She looks Dun to me. If she didn't have the blanket, she would likely have a very prominent dorsal stripe as well. Of course, having her tested would be the only way to tell 100% for sure but my money would be on dun.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

I honestly can't wait to go buy her papers from her breeder. Hopefully going down there this weekend. 

How would one go about getting her tested for color, etc?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Go through a place like UC Davis - Horse Tests

Basically you just need to pull some hair (mane with roots) and send it with the form and payment.  I believe that UC Davis is easy and fast. I haven't heard anyone complain about their services.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Great! Thanks for that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horses_Forever (Oct 14, 2007)

She looks like a zebra dun to me.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i know this is of topic but i love ur avatar CinderEve it is beautiful!!


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

I didn't read through yet. But that is dun factor. You have barring on the legs, and what looks like masking on the shoulders and neck. 

However, by the rules of IBHA, not a technical dun. Would be an appy with primitive markings. 

IBHA does not recognize excessive white. And, less than half of the factor points for a dun normally aren't going to get a horse into IBHA. ie: A dorsal stripe alone does not technically make a dun. But primitive traits.


----------

